# September 2019.... Please Share your Day...



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 1, 2019)

It boggles my mind its Sept already
Today is our last summer worship service at 10am for this yr,I'm taking a 'time out'
I plan to vacuum the living room this morning before I sit and read the Sun paper


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

Oh my , I hadn't realised it was the first of September already!!   

It's sunny but breezy here.. some heavy clouds by passed us , and  hubs and I had lunch in the garden...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 1, 2019)

Heavy showers today.  Made loads of blackcurrant jam yesterday and marrow & ginger jam today.  I make lables for the various jars and print them using OpenOffice.


Loads of tomatoes coming ripe too.  We freeze a lot of them for later use.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 1, 2019)

still trying to get the cable working. obviously the internet is up.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Heavy showers today.  Made loads of blackcurrant jam yesterday and marrow & ginger jam today.  I make lables for the various jars and print them using OpenOffice.
> View attachment 75661
> 
> Loads of tomatoes coming ripe too.  We freeze a lot of them for later use.


Don't tomatoes get "mealy" when frozen?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2019)

I freeze extra garden tomatoes for pasta and pizza sauces.  Mmmmmm pizza...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Don't tomatoes get "mealy" when frozen?


I use the frozen tomatoes for soups, sauces etc., so the texture isn't so important.  It's also very easy to peel them when frozen by dropping them into hot water.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Oh my , I hadn't realised it was the first of September already!!
> 
> It's sunny but breezy here.. some heavy clouds by passed us , and  hubs and I had lunch in the garden...


I didn't realize it either!  I had to look at my calendar.  Time flies!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2019)

Finally got a real good sleep over the night and slept about 10 hours!  

Making plans on how I'm going to sort out my car since it's being sold to the junk dealer.  It's sitting at the repair shop down the street.  Have to get some of my stuff out of it and seriously going to leave what I don't want and that's most junk in it.  

Actually shaved my legs today!  I don't have to do it often but it feels good to have smooth legs again.  Glad that's over with.  And the new razor worked real good after it cut me a bit...lol

I plan on relaxing today...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 2, 2019)

I really don't have any plans for today,its raining here at the moment
I may do some shredding,if it stops raining go take my mid morning walk


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

I've been moving furniture around this morning... but last night when I was getting rid of some files and clearing out some cotton lined  whicker baskets which are not very old maybe just 5 years if that......near the bottom of one, was a folded  broadsheet newspaper... .  I wondered why I would have put a newspaper in the basket, , and also odd that there was even one _in_ there  because I rarely buy newspapers in the UK, much less keep one, so my curiosity was sparked.. and I never expected what I saw..


This..... In almost perfect condition, except for some yellowing where it had been folded...... *119 years old !!!!













*



Neither hubs or I have the first idea how it got there... . 

*




*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> I really don't have any plans for today,its raining here at the moment
> I may do some shredding,if it stops raining go take my mid morning walk


Will you be shredding documents or shredding on your skateboard?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2019)

Spent most of the day on the couch. Had a upset stomach and back door trots.   
Feel better today.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2019)

Light rain here, dreary morning.

I was up early and went to the laundrette.  The laundry is put away and the bed linens are fresh, waiting for my nap.  I've become a fan of these, new to me, Tide laundry pods so much easier than lugging the various bottles of detergent, bleach, fabric softener, dry sheets, etc...






I've been puttering around the kitchen cleaning out the old spices, odd items that have accumulated in the pantry, tattered dish towels and all of the miracle cleaning products from under the kitchen sink.

It's hard for me to believe that I've been in my little apartment for nine years and some of these things have been on the shelf for at least that long.  I need to do another purge of my pots, pans, dishes, etc...  I'm at the point where I do almost no cooking/baking from scratch, I haven't turned the oven on since Easter!  

My world seems to keep getting smaller and smaller but it also seems to keep getting easier and easier so I'm good with it.

Have a great day!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I've been moving furniture around this morning... but last night when I was getting rid of some files and clearing out some cotton lined  whicker baskets which are not very old maybe just 5 years if that......near the bottom of one, was a folded  broadsheet newspaper... .  I wondered why I would have put a newspaper in the basket, , and also odd that there was even one _in_ there  because I rarely buy newspapers in the UK, much less keep one, so my curiosity was sparked.. and I never expected what I saw..
> 
> 
> This..... In almost perfect condition, except for some yellowing where it had been folded...... *119 years old !!!!
> ...


Thanks, Holly!

Suddenly I feel better about my housekeeping habits, I've never found a newspaper more than 5 or 6 years old in my little apartment!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks, Holly!
> 
> Suddenly I feel better about my housekeeping habits, I've never found a newspaper more than 5 or 6 years old in my little apartment!


  ...my house is pretty spotless...lol.. and I've only lived here for 40 years. If I'd have found it in my loft it would have made more sense but it was actually in my own relatively new whicker basket where I just keep my own personal  diaries.... It's very weird!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2019)

Had another pretty good nights sleep.  Only thing my muscles are acting up again.  Thinking of taking Ibuprofen but have to go easy on it as it's not good for my health in larger quantities they say.  Thinking of trying some of the Youtube stretching exercises.  Tried them once before and they were easy enough.  That  may be good for the ole muscles.

Tomorrow I am expecting a call from the junk car dispatch and then this morning got another lower offer for my car from the mechanic at the repair shop.  I think if the junk car place doesn't say they'll pick it up tomorrow I will take the lesser offer.  To me the car isn't worth much being so old, in need of many repairs and an engine.    

Took Suzy for a walk and it looks like another nice day out there today.  I'm glad the temperatures have been lower but tomorrow is going to be mid 80s.  Again I am so grateful I have AC.  For many years I never had it.

I hope you all who read this have a very nice day!


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm making faux fur balls to attach to lavender hats that I crocheted for my granddaughters. I've seen the fur balls on tv, and I think they are popular. (I am accused of being not caught up with everyone else. I think they will be pretty. Now my grandson....well, I don't think he wants a lavender hat with a fur ball. I"m thinking a black hat with a Hawkeye emblem on the front. I might have to order the emblem from Amazon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2019)

Been busy packing up the camper, will head out in the morning for a couple of weeks of camping in the higher elevations of Co., so it should be much cooler than in town, been in the high 90s and waaaay to hot for me!  Hope everyone is having a nice September, see you when I get back.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Been busy packing up the camper, will head out in the morning for a couple of weeks of camping in the higher elevations of Co., so it should be much cooler than in town, been in the high 90s and waaaay to hot for me!  Hope everyone is having a nice September, see you when I get back.


Have a wonderful time!  We'll hold the fort down...lol


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Been busy packing up the camper, will head out in the morning for a couple of weeks of camping in the higher elevations of Co., so it should be much cooler than in town, been in the high 90s and waaaay to hot for me!  Hope everyone is having a nice September, see you when I get back.


Have fun SB and be safe!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

Have a great time with hubs and the furkids SB, see you when you get back.. don't firgit the photies.. ⛰🏕


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 2, 2019)

Did some mowing, trimmed some trees....Sprayed for some grasshoppers!!!!!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies...and Gents...
Well here it is, Breakfast day... Going to try a new resturaunt today... Our old one is having problems, and trying to force out the best waitress they have because she is above the table, and they are trying to push their waitress's under the table. Our waitress refuses because she likes where her deductions are going...

Not a lot new around here, starting to prepare the property for winter... Not a big fan of winter, yeah it looks pretty and all, but very cold, and very damp and my body doesn't like it, end up popping more drugs then I like... I have lots to do around the house this winter, like finish the kitchen where I knocked that wall down.

Well had problems with our keurig coffee machine which I will post it on its own... How to fix it, I thought life was ending after I cleaned it all, and then it wouldn't work...

Well Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 3, 2019)

As for my plans to shred yesterday,I decided to wait for another rainy day
The rain stopped around 10,for my mid morning stroll,I walked 3 times around our apt building complex The sun came out in afternoon,I took a 3 block stroll around the neighborhood
Today,is my volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors when I call members  to see how they are,tell them about upcoming events


----------



## toffee (Sep 3, 2019)

hi there peeps' today I got on the sit on mower to cut the 1 acre we have ' seems like 6 when cutting ewwww' its a cold chilly day today but sept is a lovely month so bright the days but a chill in the mornings '
off to butchers in the village to get some fresh meat for tonite dinner ' may take the bike for a ride 
but then again it maybe the motor lol... lazy me ' then I have some doors to start painting inside -then thats me done for the day .. !!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 3, 2019)

Went catfishin for 3 hours, caught one released him for another day..More mowing today!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2019)

Had a call from my daughter, distraught  over a serious issue ..(not medical)... and she was on the phone for over an hour before I could calm her down , but  I feel so frustrated because there's nothing I can do to make things any better except be there to listen and give suggestions and advice as to what might be done... but my concern is her health, because she's a strong character,  but  this is affecting her health  in that she's not sleeping , or able to eat for the worry of it all...


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2019)

I said goodbye to my car today.  Got 200.00 from the junkcarboys.  More than I expected in the first place.  I was getting kind of worried they wouldn't show up but they did.  Got what I wanted out of the inside of it, signed the title over and came home.

Now my AC in my apt. is putting out warm air...got to call the manager.  I think I need a new one.  I used it a lot this summer and it was old so it was worn out I believe.  Hopefully they will put in a new energy efficient one.  I hope they do it this season still as it gets too warm and stuffy in here like it is now.  I do have a good oscillating fan that I'm running.  Helps circulate the air at least.

I feel worn out today...one of those days I guess.  Looking forward to more energy and higher spirits in the near future.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 4, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Went catfishin for 3 hours, caught one released him for another day..More mowing today!!!


Caught 7 today....


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Caught 7 today....


Did you throw them all back, Ken?


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 4, 2019)

I've done the dishes, had the weather channel on since I woke up, written in my journal, taken the car to get the brakes fixed, and had my shower. Otherwise, there's nothing else to do.

Oh...It's a bit of a cloudy day, but that might be because of the hurricane. I'm glad we are very far inland. We might take a walk later. I'm making hats for my granddaughter, one who got a cast off of her leg that was broken. That's my big news.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2019)

The wife started getting sick about 9 last night. Went over to Circle K for Pepto tabs and Gatorade. After she settled down, I started feeling bad, but didn’t get sick.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 4, 2019)

Now that the hurricane has passed us by we can get back into normal activities had my swim this morning and my coffee with my hubby, read the Paper that’s typically what I do in the morning prior to today We spent quite a bit of time collecting supplies if the power went out getting the generator ready And also putting up the window shutters. We have since taken them down. Tonight we’re going to celebrate our anniversary at a beachfront restaurant and then watch the sunset if we can see it through the clouds LOL People will ask us why do you live in Florida when there are hurricanes and we will say well it’s usually a Paradise and every once in a while it’s a nightmare you take the good with the bad. Thankfully we also have insurance and flood insurance so that gives us some peace of mind. We would never take Charity money from other people as this was our decision.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

@Lc jones


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 4, 2019)

Got up pretty early.  Fed the fur and feather kids and took Suzy out for a walk.  

Did a load of laundry and am so glad I got that done.  I had run out of capris to wear since it's still Summer.  Now they are all clean again.  

Trying to decide what to have for dinner even though I haven't had lunch yet.  Think I'll have a salad with spinach and broccoli and carrots since I have so much of them.  I always use Balsamic Vinegar and Olive Oil on them as they are real good for fatty liver.  

Trying to get healthier even though I don't know how much good I'm doing.  Sometimes I just don't know if anything will work.   Still trying anyhow.  

I hope everyone reading this has a wonderful afternoon.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 4, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Did you throw them all back, Ken?


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 4, 2019)

It's still hot here. I will do a happy dance once the highs go under 100F. That probably won't happen for another few weeks. 
I pushed through the fatigue and did 3 loads of laundry, wiped down the kitchen and dinning room, cleaned the coffee pods and got the dishes out of the sink and into the dishwasher. I have a pretty boring life at the moment.

Then I took a hour nap. LOL


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2019)

It is Springtime over here and the days are warming. Birds are nesting and magpie swooping season has started.

AND I AM A NEW GREAT GRANDMOTHER. 

Our second granddaughter delivered a healthy boy yesterday. He came early, about 4 weeks, and arrived feet first but he and his mother are both well. 

My daughter had been longing for a grandchild for some time and this will give her life renewed purpose. She has been going through a very rough patch but handling her own and others' problems with great strength.

I feel proud to be the matriarch of this 4 generation family. Proud and very happy today.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 4, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> It is Springtime over here and the days are warming. Birds are nesting and magpie swooping season has started.
> 
> AND I AM A NEW GREAT GRANDMOTHER.
> 
> ...


 congratulations Maureen!  Life goes on!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes it does, and with all the upheavals we see around us life is what gives us hope and determination to strive for better futures for new generations.

In my twilight years I am confident that the good values that my ancestors, passed down to me through my parents, have been handed on unchanged. It is the values, more than the genes, that strengthen the lineage. Today I am thinking of the new baby but also of my own mother. She would be very proud today. She was a wonderful great grandmother to my grandkids and was loved and respected by them all. If I can be like her my remaining years will be blessed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 4, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> Yes it does, and with all the upheavals we see around us life is what gives us hope and determination to strive for better futures for new generations.
> 
> In my twilight years I am confident that the good values that my ancestors, passed down to me through my parents, have been handed on unchanged. It is the values, more than the genes, that strengthen the lineage. Today I am thinking of the new baby but also of my own mother. She would be very proud today. She was a wonderful great grandmother to my grandkids and was loved and respected by them all. If I can be like her my remaining years will be blessed.


@Warrigal Yes, our values go on and you can be proud you have been so representin'!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you, Ruthanne.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 4, 2019)

In the morning I baked four loaves of whole wheat bread.  Then I opened my social security account, online.  That alone, by itself, would have been a big enough of a deal to make my day.  I also now know what I need to know to commence receiving benefits.  Then I baked a batch of gingersnap cookies; they like the bread are for the Saturday farmers market.  Then I mowed about an acre or two of pretty long brome grass.  Then I cleaned up and drove the 7 miles into town for my weekly training session at the hospital.  After 18 years of care-giving for my many-times-hospitalized mother, I'm now volunteering with the chaplain there.  The man helped keep me sane as she lay dying this last winter.  I need to give something back to the community.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2019)

I am full of admiration for your community commitment, Repondering, and also for your stamina.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2019)

Good Morning Kids...
Another sleepless night... Hopefully going to be able to fall asleep soon.... Not a lot to report, The wonderful Grandson will be coming for another visit today, and cannot wait till he arrives...

I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

Hope it wasn't pain that kept you awake @mike4lorie . !!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi Mike,enjoy your day with your grandson
Today is one of my volunteer mornings{Fri is the other} in business office at my church.I'll be doing my weekly computer tasks 
I may sit in our community garden this afternoon if the sun stays out


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

@Warrigal


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 5, 2019)

Got up, to have some oatmeal, only to find the seal broken, under the lid. No way I'm eating it, so back to the grocery store, this morning. Then, back home to replace the clutch assembly on one of my chainsaws. After that, time to make soup with bok choy, tofu, carrots, squash, onion, rice noodles, soy sauce, roasted sesame oil, sweet and sour sauce, topped with baked wonton strips. After that, probably a little nap, with Max, then some practice on my band's tunes. Probably a little TV, then. Another day, another series of things to do. Gotta keep life interesting, right?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Got up, to have some oatmeal, only to find the seal broken, under the lid. No way I'm eating it, so back to the grocery store, this morning. Then, back home to replace the clutch assembly on one of my chainsaws. After that, time to make soup with bok choy, tofu, carrots, squash, onion, rice noodles, soy sauce, roasted sesame oil, sweet and sour sauce, topped with baked wonton strips. After that, probably a little nap, with Max, then some practice on my band's tunes. Probably a little TV, then. Another day, another series of things to do. Gotta keep life interesting, right?


Treeguy: I love bok choy and the rest of your ingredients.  That soup sounds delish.  Other than the bok choy and wonton strips I have everything on hand to make it.  A store run was in my plan today anyway, I'll pick up what I'm short and will follow your recipe lead.  

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 5, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Treeguy: I love bok choy and the rest of your ingredients.  That soup sounds delish.  Other than the bok choy and wonton strips I have everything on hand to make it.  A store run was in my plan today anyway, I'll pick up what I'm short and will follow your recipe lead.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!


Thank you! My total, and complete, pleasure!  I like listing ingredients I use in my vegan preps, in hopes that folks in here will try them, and be delighted with the results. As a star graduate of L'école Des Coups Durs, I believe I have much to offer those who choose to boldly go into vegan meal options. Bon appétit!

(Note:  Hit the Asian food market, in your town, for the Bok Choy and Wonton Strips, if possible.  Also, use low-sodium vegan veggie broth as your base.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2019)

First appointment with my new PCP, she changed a few things around to establish her territory.  It's interesting that I've had three PCPs in the last few months and they all have different approaches to treating the same disease, who do you believe?

Stopped at Walmart on the way home.

Getting ready to fix lunch and take a nap.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 5, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> First appointment with my new PCP, she changed a few things around to establish her territory.  It's interesting that I've had three PCPs in the last few months and they all have different approaches to treating the same disease, who do you believe?
> 
> Stopped at Walmart on the way home.
> 
> Getting ready to fix lunch and take a nap.


Three in the last few months???  Doesn't sound cool, to me.  Find a PCP whom you can stick with.  While different approaches to a given disease may be of some benefit, I would worry about those separate approaches possibly clashing, where different meds are concerned, and I would avoid such a situation.  I'm sure you've already read up on whatever condition(s) you are dealing with, and I would trust your gut feeling (no pun intended) as to which PCP is most in tune with you and your good health.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Three in the last few months???  Doesn't sound cool, to me.  Find a PCP whom you can stick with.  While different approaches to a given disease may be of some benefit, I would worry about those separate approaches possibly clashing, where different meds are concerned, and I would avoid such a situation.  I'm sure you've already read up on whatever condition(s) you are dealing with, and I would trust your gut feeling (no pun intended) as to which PCP is most in tune with you and your good health.


It's just life, my long term PCP retired and another PCP in the same practice filled in until a permanent replacement could be found, I met her this morning.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Thank you! My total, and complete, pleasure!  I like listing ingredients I use in my vegan preps, in hopes that folks in here will try them, and be delighted with the results. As a star graduate of L'école Des Coups Durs, I believe I have much to offer those who choose to boldly go into vegan meal options. Bon appétit!
> 
> (Note:  Hit the Asian food market, in your town, for the Bok Choy and Wonton Strips, if possible.  Also, use low-sodium vegan veggie broth as your base.)



Yes, we have a huge Korean market nearby and is where I was planning to go today. It carries a wide variety of wonderful, inexpensive, incredibly fresh produce. I recently bought this and am eager to try it:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2019)

Installed a dusk to dawn security light (old one burned out) and trimmed a tree and mowed some more...Quit at 11AM....


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2019)

Got up a bit later today, needed more sleep and got it which is a good thing!  Had an avocado sandwich which was so good.  I love avocados.  I even bought more of them the other day and they look so good and not like the little ones I used to get at the store I used to shop at.  They are very good for cholesterol lowering and fatty liver.

Watched my game shows as usual.  I love to see people win things!  Maybe subconsciously I wish it were me..  Now watching the court shows which I like a lot.  They are so amusing.  People can be so funny and interesting!

Going to take the dog out and relax again today...

I hope anyone reading this has a peaceful and relaxing day...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 6, 2019)

Warrgirl,congrats on your latest addition to your family and you becoming a great grandmother
My plans today,this morning take bus to local grocery store,too far for me to walk{20 blocks]
On my afternoon walk,stroll over to my close friend,Marcia's house and maybe walk their dog,'Aker' who always is happy to see me,wagging his tail,licks either my nose or ear when I bend down to hug him.Any time I get the chance to walk him makes my day


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 6, 2019)

It's grocery day here, which is always a big deal. Looks like the hurricane has passed our area, so the sun is shining. I should go walking later, I'll see if the new hip is up to it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh what a day so far .. grocery shopping and some other chores  meant I had to drive to 3 separate towns... !!


I never go shopping on a Friday, the traffic and the stores are always   packed, and it's exhausting, but today I had to... .

The long queues in every store were  really irritating...lots of people stocking up in case of a No Deal  brexit in 6 weeks, taking boxes of staples off the shelves rather than one or  2 packs or cans as they might normally... so some people had 2 full shopping trolleys (carts)..each !!!!




Traffic was horrendous, I caught every red light through each town... and sat through 2 or 3 changes each time ... !!

Went for a coffee, and put put my hand in the cutlery box in the coffee shop, to get a spoon, and someone had put a knife in there, that I didn't see, and it ripped my nail off, (blood *ugh*) !!!

I'm very pleased to be back home , ...


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 6, 2019)

First thing this morning, I saw this post and realized I hadn't even turned the page on my calendar.  Running a little behind the times I guess.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 6, 2019)

Almost fall????   Ha.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2019)

One thing I love about today is the cooler temperature, it's comfortable!  This summer was too hot for me.  Autumn is almost here, thank God!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 6, 2019)

We made our monthly city/casino trip yesterday/today.  We went to one of the granddaughters house last night, for a couple of hours, and dropped off a nice big toy for the great grandson's birthday coming this weekend....they are going to Nashville for the weekend, so no birthday party this year.  Then, back to the casino, and we didn't go to bed until almost 2AM.  A nice breakfast late this morning, a couple more hours of gambling, then we hit various stores on the way back home.  I lost almost $600, but my wife won over $800, so it was a good trip.  We're pooped, and the wife just went to bed, and I will be doing likewise as soon as I get caught up on e-mails, etc.  Sooo...back to the routine, until our next trip.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Good Morning Kids...
Well as YOU can tell it's another sleepless night, have been taking LOTS of pain drugs tonight...Plus the TENS machine going... Don't like the Fall weather or winter... the dampness drives me crazier than I already am... Everyone tells me I should move to Arizona... Like to, but my life is here... Not a lot going on these days... 

Out of the corner of my eye, I see the mouse blinking red now and then, must be coming up to time to change the batteries... Well, Ladies and Gents, not a lot more to say, except I hope YOU all have a wonderful weekend... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike...


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Thank you! My total, and complete, pleasure!  I like listing ingredients I use in my vegan preps, in hopes that folks in here will try them, and be delighted with the results. As a star graduate of L'école Des Coups Durs, I believe I have much to offer those who choose to boldly go into vegan meal options. Bon appétit!
> 
> (Note:  Hit the Asian food market, in your town, for the Bok Choy and Wonton Strips, if possible.  Also, use low-sodium vegan veggie broth as your base.)



I made this last night and it was really and truly delicious! I used some LS broth that I had in the fridge plus some of the concentrate to give the broth a boost. Thank you again for the recipe/suggestion! I'll be making this again, especially in cooler weather.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Kids...
> Well as YOU can tell it's another sleepless night, have been taking LOTS of pain drugs tonight...Plus the TENS machine going... Don't like the Fall weather or winter... the dampness drives me crazier than I already am... Everyone tells me I should move to Arizona... Like to, but my life is here... Not a lot going on these days...
> 
> Out of the corner of my eye, I see the mouse blinking red now and then, must be coming up to time to change the batteries... Well, Ladies and Gents, not a lot more to say, except I hope YOU all have a wonderful weekend... and God Bless YOU all...
> Mike...


Mike - have you considered snowbirding for a couple of the year's most unpleasant months?  That might be a good compromise.  There are many rentals available in AZ and NM.  (New Mexico would be my first choice - compared to AZ it's less crowded, gorgeous and more affordable.)


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 7, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Kids...
> Well as YOU can tell it's another sleepless night, have been taking LOTS of pain drugs tonight...Plus the TENS machine going... Don't like the Fall weather or winter... the dampness drives me crazier than I already am... Everyone tells me I should move to Arizona... Like to, but my life is here... Not a lot going on these days...
> 
> Out of the corner of my eye, I see the mouse blinking red now and then, must be coming up to time to change the batteries... Well, Ladies and Gents, not a lot more to say, except I hope YOU all have a wonderful weekend... and God Bless YOU all...
> Mike...



Feel for you...don’t know your issues but sorry to read about the pain and not sleeping.

I had a sleepless summer and I think I’m finally catching up...last few nights I’ve slept for about 10 hrs...I could have slept longer but felt I better get up.since I’ve been an early bird all my life.

And although I’m not allowed to weigh myself every morning, I had a good feeling..a fat feeling, lol...and I have gained 2 lbs.  so 119!

This was before going to bathroom so maybe just one pound gain but makes me happy.

I just hope when I do reach my desired weight....I will stop.

Because when I’m healthy....not hard to gain but hard to lose.

For now though...I’m happy and will deal with the other problems when  and  if they happen.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 7, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Almost fall????   Ha.
> 
> View attachment 75980



Same thing For Fresno!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Same thing For Fresno!


And Los Angeles!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2019)

Ah, the Golden years. My day consisted of going to post office. Then on to get groceries at Aldis and Tops. Then a garbage run to our dumpster. Wife wanted coffee...trip,to Dunkin Donuts for that and finally a long overdue nap....that was interrupted by two phone calls and a visit from our neighbor.    Yes, the wonderful world of Golden years.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 7, 2019)

Made about 7 dozen big macadamia nut, triple chocolate chip cookies for our neighbor's "skeet shoot BBQ".  They have 4 kids so betting there won't be a crumb left...lol.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 7, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Ah, the Golden years. My day consisted of going to post office. Then on to get groceries at Aldis and Tops. Then a garbage run to our dumpster. Wife wanted coffee...trip,to Dunkin Donuts for that and finally a long overdue nap....that was interrupted by two phone calls and a visit from our neighbor.    Yes, the wonderful world of Golden years.




We don’t have an Aldis here but I’ve been to some in the Midwest.  The one by my son in Illinois is great...I love it!..great prices and different things.

We are promised one here soon...but it’s been months that they’ve been saying that.

My closest one is in Bakersfield and that’s not close and who wants to go to Bakersfield..that’s worse than Fresno, lol.

I hope I haven’t offended anyone who might live there.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Made about 7 dozen big macadamia nut, triple chocolate chip cookies for our neighbor's "skeet shoot BBQ".  They have 4 kids so betting there won't be a crumb left...lol.


You must be a lousy cook if they ask you to bring your homemade cookies to a skeet shoot!  running away laughing!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

Nothing to report here. Hubs has the first day off for  a week ... but he's had such a hard week this last week, he's  just chilling today..caught up with his beloved F1 Sports this morning, and now he's gone off for a nap! 

I've just done the usual chores.. and very little else,....  ! It's past 4.30pm , no plans to do anything much  for the rest of the day


----------



## Liberty (Sep 7, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> You must be a lousy cook if they ask you to bring your homemade cookies to a skeet shoot!  running away laughing!!!


Too funny, Aunt Bea...


----------



## toffee (Sep 7, 2019)

just heard that my 2 gran boys will go to uni - both brothers - as I was feeling a little low'
so I did some hot dogs with all the works - and it made me feel better lol...did not go out today 
just relaxed  crosswords and here ' good combo '''


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2019)

Got a pretty good nights sleep still got up twice.  Why do we always have to go to the bathroom when we are enjoying our sleep?!    

Took dog for a walk as usual.  The weather is really awesome now.  I wish it would stay this way.  

Am almost on week 2 of the antidepressant I've started.  Feeling less anxious and it's supposed to be good for anxiety and my mood is getting better and I am focusing better, too.

Hoping to call my nephew and ask him if he can give me any rides to places I need to go.  I'm afraid to do it though.  I'm always afraid to ask for things from people..don't want to impose.  I would pay him or anyone for gas and their time, too.  

Had an avocado and provolone sandwich a while ago.  I'm loving these avocados!

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2019)

Well, thought I'd bring this thread back up.  I also enjoy reading about others' days.  

Slept well last night--so glad when I do.  I am grateful for many things in my life today like having a roof over my head, having an income, having my pets, having this forum to come to and share things, still relatively healthy, food in the fridge (yes, I love my food!), family.

Today I called my nephew and asked him if I can ask him for some rides since my car died.  He said yes if he is available.  I'm so glad for that.  The manager of the apt. place also said she could give me a ride to the doctor this month.  People are great!  Sometimes I have little belief in the human race but it's been restored.

I hope all reading this have a great day!


----------



## toffee (Sep 9, 2019)

sept 9th cold ' temp is 7 ---but very bright ' went to village with hubby 'to get prescription done 'waste of time come bck wed she said arrrgh -- then did some food shopping in local store' bought more than I went in for as usual -- got a lotto ticket on way out' thinking if only == I wont be shopping again ile send my man servant hahaha ' wishful thinker me ' came home put on washer ' sat did crossword - watched a series on hotels being set up - then prepared dinner for later - !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2019)

Don M. said:


> We made our monthly city/casino trip yesterday/today.  We went to one of the granddaughters house last night, for a couple of hours, and dropped off a nice big toy for the great grandson's birthday coming this weekend....they are going to Nashville for the weekend, so no birthday party this year.  Then, back to the casino, and we didn't go to bed until almost 2AM.  A nice breakfast late this morning, a couple more hours of gambling, then we hit various stores on the way back home.  I lost almost $600, but my wife won over $800, so it was a good trip.  We're pooped, and the wife just went to bed, and I will be doing likewise as soon as I get caught up on e-mails, etc.  Sooo...back to the routine, until our next trip.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Its my 2nd morning at Canopy of Neighbors,today I'll be doing filing
Yesterday,I called all the members on my list,many do appreciate the weekly phone call
I may go sit out in our community garden this afternoon reading


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 10, 2019)

Truck inspection,weed wacking and more mowing...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2019)

Took doggie for vet check up and teeth cleaning.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 10, 2019)

Spiffing up the joint in anticipation of the home inspector who's coming by for a quick look-see.  We're changing homeowner insurance companies and the new insurer wants to verify that the place isn't in a state of disrepair, we have no vicious pets, no meth labs on the premises, no hoarding, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2019)

Had both the annual  Gas and Electricity checks done..Gas people  in the morning..leccy in the afternoon. Everything fine, so no pay out for anything to be updated or replaced. !..but it meant I had to stay home all day , not too much of a problem because I wasn't feeling too great anyway. I could have done with them coming another day but I like to get it over with.

Made dinner, ..Chicken, chick peas and Pilau Rice ..  washed up.. and that's the summary of all I've done today!!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2019)

Having a rare,  rainy 80 degree afternoon ...  so nice


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2019)

*I'm having a really nice day today.An old friend of mine called me and we spoke for over an hour on the phone. We laughed and complained and talked about medical issues. Of course that's what people our age do. Then her hubby got on the phone and was complaining about how hard it was for him to be married to her. Then my hubby got on the phone and did the same complaining about me. They decided then that it might be time we switched partners. My friend and I agreed so I guess in a little while we'll make the switch.      *


----------



## peppermint (Sep 10, 2019)

I like this picture...


----------



## Liberty (Sep 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Took doggie for vet check up and teeth cleaning.


How'd doggie do"...good I hope!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Spiffing up the joint in anticipation of the home inspector who's coming by for a quick look-see.  We're changing homeowner insurance companies and the new insurer wants to verify that the place isn't in a state of disrepair, we have no vicious pets, no meth labs on the premises, no hoarding, etc.


No trampolines, either!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberty said:


> How'd doggie do"...good I hope!


Thanks Liberty, yes she's ok. but 2 lbs overweight! Piggy.


----------



## jujube (Sep 10, 2019)

We went to the Mountain Fair yesterday and it was a lot of fun.  I had a corn dog and onion rings and an elephant ear.  We saw pigs and chickens and rabbits and goats and llamas and newborn baby cows and sheep, oh my!  We saw a pirate show and racing pigs and a man shot out of a cannon and African acrobats and a pretty bad magic show.  We saw fiddlers and pickers.  We saw quilts and butter carving and canned tomatoes.

Today, my feet hurt and I am regretting that corn dog and onion rings.  I have no regrets about the elephant ear.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks Liberty, yes she's ok. but 2 lbs overweight! Piggy.



Oh no ... hope it's not the frozen kefir treats..


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Oh no ... hope it's not the frozen kefir treats..


LOL @Bonnie... too many other treats and not enough walks in the heat. We're on it, tho'.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> LOL @Bonnie... too many other treats and not enough walks in the heat. We're on it, tho'.


Maybe a weight loss buddy would help.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 11, 2019)

I plan to clean the living room windows this morning
If its not raining ,I'll take Aker{my friend's dog} on his afternoon walk which he always enjoys


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2019)

The insurance inspector arrived at our door on time yesterday, and said the process would take 15-20 minutes.  Hubby unlocked the back gate so she could see the yard and pool, at which time she said that she'd be done in 5 minutes total.  True to her word, she zipped through the yard, house and garage, snapping photos and clicking thing off on her cell phone list.  (My impression is that it takes longer to inspect homes that are a total mess, not up to code, have damages, or have been upgraded well beyond the neighborhood norm)

I'm happy because my house is company clean and there was no drama about the inspection. If I didn't have a delivery coming today, I could have made it a walk-on-the-beach day!!! (Maybe my package will arrive early...)


----------



## peppermint (Sep 11, 2019)

We have an Aldis….And a Litle….They both opened 1 day of each other....We only had Shop Rite in our town, now they have competition....


----------



## norman (Sep 11, 2019)

Attended a memorial service for victims who lost their lives on 9-11-2001.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2019)

My day has been real...real slow, real boring.  I need to find some good movies to watch on Pluto!  

Hopefully it will cool down so I can walk the dog tonight!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Its my volunteer morning at my church in business office,doing my weekly computer tasks,anything else the ladies need help with


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 12, 2019)

Weed wacked some fence lines, mowed some more!! This is gettin old!!!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 12, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Weed wacked some fence lines, mowed some more!! This is gettin old!!!


So true Ken...we were just talking about this.  Repetition has never been my strong suit, too
creatively oriented for it.  Now thinking about how to cut down on weeding areas.  Have already done it to some extreme, but need more "extreme measures".

The 3/4" ground rubber pathways are wonderful for shutting out weeds, by the way. Not by fence lines of course...way too costly.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2019)

Picked up some things at Aldi yesterday, had a nice chat with a neighbor yesterday.
Today, walked doggie in the light rain since I just took a shower and my hair was wet anyway.

Ate half of an avocado and a small piece of left over salmon from last night.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 12, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Picked up some things at Aldi yesterday, had a nice chat with a neighbor yesterday.
> Today, walked doggie in the light rain since I just took a shower and my hair was wet anyway.
> 
> Ate half of an avocado and a small piece of left over salmon from last night.


I'm jealous here...we need that "light rain" bad!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 12, 2019)

Took my little Suzy to the Vet by cab and the cabbie liked Suzy and gave me his business card to call him for more rides with her.  She got her anals expressed and is a happy camper now!  I'm so glad it went well! This was my first time taking Suzy in a cab to the Vet.

Got a brand new, energy efficient AC unit in my living room wall!  It is cooling the place off.  Thought I'd tell the manager about the old one pooping out today as yesterday I nearly passed out from the heat.  They put the new one in almost immediately.  Luckily they had a few new ones here in storage.  It's a nice unit with remote control and sleep settings, too.  I am so happy for it! Poor Suzy was so hot yesterday...now she's cooling off, too!❣

Today turned out better than I expected in all ways......I guess that's what happens when you don't set your expectations high.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2019)

In North  London today for lunch al fresco  at the pub  with hubs and some friends ( beautiful sunny day) .. then some shopping at a clothing outlet that sells  one off designs rather than rather than run of the mill.. got  a pale blue swing cotton and lace  tunic top.. but nothing else took my fancy which was a shame cuz I really wanted to get a new jumper for winter... Got a new pair of slip on  memory foam  sole sketchers 

.... then went back to the pub and had  a coffee before going to the garden centres, and ordering some blue /grey flint chippings for the garden, ..then home, , but just left it too late to avoid the horrendous London traffic at rush hour so it took a while to get back!! Nice day tho'...


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> In North  London today for lunch al fresco  at the pub  with hubs and some friends ( beautiful sunny day) .. then some shopping at a clothing outlet that sells  one off designs rather than rather than run of the mill.. got  a pale blue swing cotton and lace  tunic top.. but nothing else took my fancy which was a shame cuz I really wanted to get a new jumper for winter... Got a new pair of slip on  memory foam  sole sketchers
> 
> .... then went back to the pub and had  a coffee before going to the garden centres, and ordering some blue /grey flint chippings for the garden, ..then home, , but just left it too late to avoid the horrendous London traffic at rush hour so it took a while to get back!! Nice day tho'...


That tunic top sounds so pretty!  Love the sketchers, too.  Recently I got a pair of Avia memory foam sneakers, they are so comfortable!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 12, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> That tunic top sounds so pretty!  Love the sketchers, too.  Recently I got a pair of Avia memory foam sneakers, they are so comfortable!


Have you worn New Balance before?  Wondering how Avia compares with the fit of New Balance- love NB, detest Nikes,  Thanks in advance for the input, girls!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 12, 2019)

Liberty said:


> So true Ken...we were just talking about this.  Repetition has never been my strong suit, too
> creatively oriented for it.  Now thinking about how to cut down on weeding areas.  Have already done it to some extreme, but need more "extreme measures".
> 
> The 3/4" ground rubber pathways are wonderful for shutting out weeds, by the way. Not by fence lines of course...way too costly.


I spray my fence lines in the spring, but late summer I need to dress them up a bit..

Can't figure out why the grass keeps growing without much rain!!
.


Lots of fence lines


----------



## Liberty (Sep 12, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I spray my fence lines in the spring, but late summer I need to dress them up a bit..
> 
> Can't figure out why the grass keeps growing without much rain!!
> .
> View attachment 76352


Yeah, if we could figure out how to make the posies and what we want to grow like the @#$% weeds, we'd be billionaires, huh Ken!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 12, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Have you worn New Balance before?  Wondering how Avia compares with the fit of New Balance- love NB, detest Nikes,  Thanks in advance for the input, girls!


No never wore New Balance but I really like these Avias I got last month  Here is the link to them on Ebay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Avia-Women...ghjgX_288MCzAaAyA:sc:USPSPriority!44107!US!-1


----------



## peppermint (Sep 12, 2019)

I still didn't get to the new stores...Aldi and Lidl...I went to Shop Rite....I refuse to go to a store that is crowded...The people are coming from
towns that don't have Aldi and Lidl...It was crazy in the parking, lot.. so I decided to go to Shop Rite....Easy  Peasy !!!!!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 12, 2019)

peppermint said:


> I still didn't get to the new stores...Aldi and Lidl...I went to Shop Rite....I refuse to go to a store that is crowded...The people are coming from
> towns that don't have Aldi and Lidl...It was crazy in the parking, lot.. so I decided to go to Shop Rite....Easy  Peasy !!!!!


That's the way it is down here when they open a new Ikea!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 12, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> No never wore New Balance but I really like these Avias I got last month  Here is the link to them on Ebay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Avia-Women...ghjgX_288MCzAaAyA:sc:USPSPriority!44107!US!-1


Thank you so much Ruthanne...need a new pair of sneakers.  Nice to know you get a lot of exercise though...wearing them out I mean!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 12, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Thank you so much Ruthanne...need a new pair of sneakers.  Nice to know you get a lot of exercise though...wearing them out I mean!


You are welcome but I really need to get more exercise..I'm working on it..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Have you worn New Balance before?  Wondering how Avia compares with the fit of New Balance- love NB, detest Nikes,  Thanks in advance for the input, girls!


 Do new Balance do memory foam insoles?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2019)

Morning Everyone...
Haven't been around for a few days, and might not again for a few days... Life has been hell the last few... I'm ok, just haven't been myself... too much going on with pain, depression, worrying, etc... But I'll be back to myself soon... I hope everyone here is doing good... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2019)

Oh I'm so sorry you're soo poorly @mike4lorie   wishing you the best , just take as much time as you need and know we're all wishing you better...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 13, 2019)

Going catfishing.....


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi Mike,please take care of yourself,come back to your friends here on SF when you feel up to it


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2019)

I went and had my hair cut today..it was so long, so she cut 3 inches off  to try and make it look a bit thicker, my hair is so fine!!...so now it's about 2 inches below my shoulders .

I went to the farm shop for some organic food.. and to the garden centre.

I  had planned to go and have a little walk around the garden centre and choose some new plants, but my ring doorbell camera showed what looked like a delivery man leaving a parcel on my doorstep and getting back in his van, so I had to just drive straight back !!

got home, no parcel and no card through the letterbox to say he'd left it with someone else..

I was flippin' annoyed because I'd just driven all the way back from 2 towns away..and not getting what I wanted..only to learn when i called my o/h at work that he'd spoken to the delivery man through the camera, and told him to leave it with the neighbour..and he had!! flippin' annoying that he couldn't have just text me when I was out to let me know !! 

Anyway.. I got my hair cut and I got some organic food from the farm shop,  and I got 5 whole minutes in the garden centre, but long enough to take some pics for  any of you who might wish to see them....  














A couple from inside the farm shop...


----------



## toffee (Sep 13, 2019)

today is lovely sept day' warmish sunny' light breeze blowing '

all 3 cats are on the garden swing  sun bathing with legs apart -no shame my animals.....
washing  dryed  -folded and put  away' no ironing needed ,went did big shop 'spent far to much on food '
saw seasoned prawns- thought must have them -but not for sharing haha 'home now on here .. dinner time soon .


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 13, 2019)

Let's see....there are groceries to pick up later-the curb side dealie at Walmart-and I texted my son about a movie I want to watch with the grandbabies the next time they are here. (I was approved!) I learned to use my new water pick. My coffee is cold, needs heated up. I think I drink more cold coffee than hot. I'm still trying to sort crafts. Blech.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2019)

.....and  a couple more pics... ..







You'll never believe this?... even as a Scot I've never seen this... ...Turkey and Haggis stuffing flavoured crisps (chips ) ..ready for the Christmas season...







Oops sorry , the other pics are on the previous page...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 13, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Going catfishing.....View attachment 76376



Caught 6....12 filets good for a meal....


----------



## Liberty (Sep 13, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Do new Balance do memory foam insoles?


Holly...NB has what they call their own "cushioning foam" insert.  Love it.  The difference I've experienced is best overall support - comfortable firmer support that you can adjust by simply loosening or tightening the laces. If you get the leather ones, great rain protection.  Plus, only shoes I've had for years - and I do mean years - without them falling apart. For some reason I think some where in a shoe factory some robot presses a "dead zone" button for Nike and others - then your shoes rot!

We normally walk 4 or 5 miles a day!

Have had Sketchers - some styles ok others yuck.  Like all NB, even the backless sneakers.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 14, 2019)

This morning around 8:45 I walked over to my close friends,Marcia&Dave's house for our usual weekly chat.
Marcia was in the living room the family dog Aker was eating his breakfast in kitchen.Dave was still sleeping ,so we took Aker on his 1st walk of the day.I had the leash,we took him for a 2 block walk.He was more interested in sniffing than checking out squirrels or other dogs. It was a nice walk
It became more breezy as the day progressed,but that wasn't going to stop me from taking my afternoon walk


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

It was a glorious sunny day, 80 deg f.. so hubs and I went for lunch at the very old but one of the very few left, _traditional _ country pubs in a nearby village ( our favourite pub because it's still owned by the same family after 50 years and sells all traditional local brewed ales.., No all day football on big screen TV's, No music, No gambling machines,  this is a  family owned pub where they know your name, and  what you drink, and they make you a doorstep sandwich or and all day  breakfast or a  traditional stilton cheese   ploughmans  salad  from fresh local ingredients , and you can sit indoors and chew the fat with the locals about the price of hay or feed,  or the cost of of the latest farm machinery part.. or outdoors in the leafy green garden right next to the horses in the next field ,  in the glorious peace and quiet with just the country folks drinking real ale or locally brewed ciders ..no youths,  and rarely  even children, no playground for the kids or anything to keep them occupied so it's rare to see anyone bringing children there , ..a real grown ups pub of which there are so few left today and which are missed so badly since pubs became gastropubs where adults get no respite from screaming kids,  , and one we visit regularly particularly in the summer... 











Then we went on to the Garden centre, and bought some beautiful purple  Hebe Grethe plants  (I'll take a pic tomorrow in the daylight)...  and a sack of Niger seeds for the bird feeders.. 

Then to the Mall where I bought new knee length leather  boots for winter, and a couple of long sleeve jumpers.. 

Then late afternoon  for delicious  latte  at the next village pub,  to sit out on the decking  on the comfy sofas reading the papers... just a blissful day...










 oh and I can't remember if I mentioned yesterday that I'd had 3 inches cut off the length of my hair... here's the pic taken last night...


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2019)

Wow, I'd love to go to that place you were today HD!  So peaceful!  Your hair looks real nice...need to get a good trim on mine soon, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Wow, I'd love to go to that place you were today HD!  So peaceful!  Your hair looks real nice...need to get a good trim on mine soon, too.


 Thanks Ruthanne  ... and you'd be welcome to come any time, but I know most of you will never be able  to visit, so I try to bring a little of my home to you all...I'm pleased you enjoyed the pics..


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Holly...NB has what they call their own "cushioning foam" insert.  Love it.  The difference I've experienced is best overall support - comfortable firmer support that you can adjust by simply loosening or tightening the laces. If you get the leather ones, great rain protection.  Plus, only shoes I've had for years - and I do mean years - without them falling apart. For some reason I think some where in a shoe factory some robot presses a "dead zone" button for Nike and others - then your shoes rot!
> 
> We normally walk 4 or 5 miles a day!
> 
> Have had Sketchers - some styles ok others yuck.  Like all NB, even the backless sneakers.


My grandson has a wide foot. He loves NB, Nikes are way too narrow.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2019)

@hollydolly I enjoyed all your pics, as always.  I enjoyed being at the pub with you.

 Hebe 'Grethe' stumped me. Near as I can find, it is some kind of Veronica, Can't wait to see pics of yours. Is it in bloom now?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @hollydolly I enjoyed all your pics, as always.  I enjoyed being at the pub with you.
> 
> Hebe 'Grethe' stumped me. Near as I can find, it is some kind of Veronica, Can't wait to see pics of yours. Is it in bloom now?


 yes mi chica,  in full bloom..   I'll get a pic tomorrow,

http://www.hebesoc.org/hebes/hebes_g/hebe_grethe/hebe_grethe.htm


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 14, 2019)

Bush hogged the upper meadow, middle meadow, lower meadow, and the eastern meadow today. (wheew, I need less land) . Went to use the backhoe and discovered the front wheel bearing had gone out, so I had to pull it apart and order parts. Decided to pull the starter and clean it while the machine is down. Finally finished the wife's trike (carb kit and valve adjustment), and it runs good. (happy wife= happy life)   Jumped in the pool and skimmed the bottom while cooling off. Oh yeah, also mixed some bug juice and sprayed  for spiders. I did however, leave the garden spider at poolside.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Bush hogged the upper meadow, middle meadow, lower meadow, and the eastern meadow today. (wheew, I need less land) . Went to use the backhoe and discovered the front wheel bearing had gone out, so I had to pull it apart and order parts. Decided to pull the starter and clean it while the machine is down. Finally finished the wife's trike (carb kit and valve adjustment), and it runs good. (happy wife= happy life)   Jumped in the pool and skimmed the bottom while cooling off. Oh yeah, also mixed some bug juice and sprayed  for spiders. I did however, leave the garden spider at poolside.


Wow, you had a busy day, SD!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2019)

The wife and I spent the day recalling memories/photos of our days/years together..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2019)

Here you are @RadishRose , I took this photo as soon as I got up this morning, they've got to be planted yet of course...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 15, 2019)

A church friend picked me up this morning,we went to our early service at 8:15
I decided to walk home since the sun was out,just got home 15 min ago
The rest of my day,read local Sun paper,take my walks read my book


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 15, 2019)

I finally made a fur ball for a granddaughter hat. It's really cute. I did a little writing. Today it's hot here. Almost 90 degrees. Got Halloween stuff out, and got in trouble with my son for telling him a story about when he was little. But he was soooo cute.....

Hat with fur ball....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

My daughter does that too...she gets annoyed when I tell stories about when she was little!! I don't know why?


Today I cleared out 2 smallish drawers which hold my costume jewellery.. necklaces, bracelets etc. I kept quite a bit of it, but costume jewellery does date quite quickly , so I thought it was time to clear it out.  I couldn't believe  the weight when I picked up the bag that I'd put them in (nothing is huge or heavy individually)...but the bag weighed 4 and a half pounds!! Wow!!


----------



## peppermint (Sep 16, 2019)

Today we walked on the Beach....But first I tripped up the wooden steps and my foot bled....But I walked anyway....
We are at our Happy Home....Love it so much!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

Beautiful sunny day today but I stayed home!  I got the clothes washed and dried. I washed all the windows upstairs and down,  including the front and back doors.. Then washed my car, , , then put the hose  and sprinkler on in  the garden while I was making dinner, of Root veg mash, broccoli, Brussel sprouts, Yorkshire puddings, and roast beef and gravy!!...I'm full as a tick, so I'm gonna sit here until my back stops hurting!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2019)

Didn't get a good night sleep last night so I'm half out of it today.  Have been worried that my dog may be getting sick again like last December.  Her stool has been changing.  I'm keeping a good eye on her and have a supply of frozen chicken and rice just in case she needs it.  

Tried to purchase a few things online and my debit card was declined.  I messaged the bank to ask them why as I have enough money in my account.  I'm waiting to hear back from them.  I depend on my debit card being useable.  

One good thing is it's a beautiful day today in the 70s.  The humidity is going down and I'm so glad for that.


----------



## toffee (Sep 17, 2019)

brushed the 3 cats outside in the morning ' hung washing out ;got myself ready took car to be cleaned,
called in a village shop and nxt door is a small garden centre ;had a peke round brought some flowers' plus  2kitchen plants for the window - did lunch - left hubby still trying to wire a wall plug in the wall' must be his 3rd day trying hahah
so keep well away from the air in the room lol ..sat and watched a bit of tv ' very wintry day today 'fire on .


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

Oh yuk what a day @Ruthanne , hopefully little pooch isn't too poorly and can buck up with some love and good care...

It's so irritating when your debit card is declined for no obvious reason..I had the same thing happen to me at the weekend. I'd spent money in the Mall, and then I went to spend just £10 in the grocery store and it was declined several times.., Fortunately I had cash on me , but the cashier said that sometimes if the card had been used a few times in a short space of time, the bank can put a stop on t, but I've never had that happen unless I was abroad..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

toffee said:


> brushed the 3 cats outside in the morning ' hung washing out ;got myself ready took car to be cleaned,
> called in a village shop and nxt door is a small garden centre ;had a peke round brought some flowers' plus  2kitchen plants for the window - did lunch - left hubby still trying to wire a wall plug in the wall' must be his 3rd day trying hahah
> so keep well away from the air in the room lol ..sat and watched a bit of tv ' very wintry day today 'fire on .


 a wintry day in *L* ? Toffee......really?.. wow,  it's been gloriously hot and sunny here today, and as you know you're not too far from here..!! That's amazing!! It's still quite warm even now at 7 o'clock, and gonna be hotter tomorrow !!


----------



## toffee (Sep 17, 2019)

well holly thats the south far warmer there in H..so send us some of this warmer sun to L
wont hold my breath for Wednesday


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

toffee said:


> well holly thats the south far warmer there in H..so send us some of this warmer sun to L
> wont hold my breath for Wednesday


 well yes but I wouldn't have thought that there would be such a difference... gonna fed-ex you some sun for tomorrow...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2019)

We've had  Tropical  Storm Imelda sneak into the area today.   ...    It's going to be a rain maker for SE Texas in the next few days.  
Maybe up to 20" inches of rain.  .... watching the newscasts carefully.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Its been a beautiful day here in Buffalo,temps in the mid 70's
This morning I went to KMart bought 2 pairs of pants,everything now is on sale.This is the last store in WNY still open,it will close for good in mid Dec. I would usually see the xmas stuff out on display,all I saw were Halloween decorations.It certainly isn't the same store like it was years ago.
After leaving there,went to the $ store for couple items
This afternoon,my next door neighbor and I went to sit in our community garden for about an hr watching nature ,just relaxing,perfect way to end the day


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2019)

@mike4lorie , hope you're feeling better!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Another beautiful morning a carbon copy of yesterday and warmer
I've just come back from Kohl's ,bought 3 sweaters. Then I walked over to Big Lots bought couple things
After lunch&my nap,I'll stroll over to my close friends,Marcia&Dave house,see if I can take my favorite dog,'Aker'{pharoh hound} for his afternoon walk


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

Been another lovely day here . Temps around 70 deg!!...








I got all the ironing all done this morning ( I hate ironing)  so I felt virtuous,   then this afternoon, I drove to town and collected hubs dry cleaning, then took my latest eye prescription to the opticians shop and chose some new frames for my reading specs!!  I've opted  a colour I have never had before, a kind of aqua /turquoise blue..  Gotta wait a week for them to be made up!! £138 which includes thinning of the lenses


----------



## DaveA (Sep 18, 2019)

Sitting here in the front yard staring at the lake. It's in the high 60's up here in Maine and I haven't seen a person or a car all day.  The cottage is on a dead end road and there are only 4 cottages in total.  I think one other couple, besides us, are here this week.  If you like solitude, this is the place. 



http://imgur.com/TCgjlCI


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Sitting here in the front yard staring at the lake. It's in the high 60's up here in Maine and I haven't seen a person or a car all day.  The cottage is on a dead end road and there are only 4 cottages in total.  I think one other couple, besides us, are here this week.  If you like solitude, this is the place.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/TCgjlCI


 I'd luuuuurve that!!!


----------



## peppermint (Sep 18, 2019)

We are at our  "Happy Place".. The weather is perfect...Not too hot and not cold....What more can a 
person need....Be well, everyone....♥


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2019)

Struggled to sleep again last night then suddenly fell asleep on the couch.  Sometimes when I can't sleep I go from the bed to the couch to see if I can sleep in one place better.

Took Suzy for her little walk this afternoon.  Her poop looked okay but not as solid as it is at sometimes.  I think she may be okay but still keeping a good eye on it.  Last December she had diahhrea for 2 mos on and off and I had to take her to the emergency vet and the regular vet and we finally got it cleared up.  It was a nightmare, though.  I was so worried about her.  Hopefully she is going to be okay.

Got my food from Aldi's delivered and they missed putting the blueberries in my bags.  I went to the instacart site and reported it and got a refund.  Otherwise everything looked good as usual.

It's a pretty nice day today.  Not too hot and not too cold but it's going to get a bit sticky this weekend.  Thank God I have my new AC.

@hollydolly  Also called my bank and my debit card is okay, they didn't even see the online stores I tried in their notes.  So I have used it and it is ok.  So grateful  for that!

To everyone reading this, thanks and:


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies and Gents... How are we all doing... Doing better here, almost back to myself... Not a lot to report new... Haven't done a he11 of a lot last little bit... Hid the last week but coming around... Look out world... Anyways, Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful Thursday... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 18, 2019)

@mike4lorie -- hope you had a nice birthday.   Did you see your thread??   https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/happy-birthday-mike4lorie.43531/


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2019)

Thank you @C'est Moi , But going to check it out now...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Gents... How are we all doing... Doing better here, almost back to myself... Not a lot to report new... Haven't done a he11 of a lot last little bit... Hid the last week but coming around... Look out world... Anyways, Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful Thursday... and God Bless YOU all...
> Mike


 Good to see you back and on the mend Mike. I hope that continues for you....


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi Mike,welcome back,glad you're feeling better
This morning I'll be at my church doing usual weekly computer tasks
This afternoon,I'll be taking my favorite dog,"Aker' on a walk,or he'll be taking me
When we get to the bottom of the porch steps,I always say 'which way do you want to go?'I just follow him LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2019)

Yesterday my friend came over for lunch; a fun day.

I made garlic shrimp in olive oil with red pepper flakes over linguini, topped with capers, fresh chopped parsley, scallions and a bit of lemon juice. Also Italian bread and white wine.

We were friends in high school and beyond, but lost touch eventually as often happens; ran into each other on Face book and enjoyed catching up for the past year or so.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 19, 2019)

It's very pretty here today. 67 degrees, so I think the hot weather is finally gone. I don't know why, but I clean like crazy when my grandchildren are coming for the weekend, so that's what I'm doing today. Oh, and I'm still making hats with furballs.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

It's been another glorious day today!! .. slept really badly last night, coughing all night and it left me with a splitting  headache that's been hard to shift  .

Tried to keep a little busy today to stop me going back to bed, so I mowed front and back lawns.. and re-potted some new plants.., Oh I nearly forgot, I also topped up the radiator and the washer in my  car, and checked the oil, then brushed out all the dust from under the Bonnet ( Hood)... loads of spiders webs in there...


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 19, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> It's been another glorious day today!! .. slept really badly last night, coughing all night and it left me with a splitting  headache that's been hard to shift  .
> 
> Tried to keep a little busy today to stop me going back to bed, so I mowed front and back lawns.. and re-potted some new plants.., Oh I nearly forgot, I also topped up the radiator and the washer in my  car, and checked the oil, then brushed out all the dust from under the Bonnet ( Hood)... loads of spiders webs in there...




have you tried a heating pad for the headache? I put one on the little knobby thing right under my neck, and it really helps.

And eww...at the spiders. I hate spiders. Although I've put tons of them around the house for Halloween. I don't sound right, do I?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

The trouble is Grammie, that the headache is caused by pain behind my eye. I somehow managed to strain it when I was coughing so much... I feel like someone is pressing their thumb on my eyeball , and that's casuing the headache right across my forehead!!


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 19, 2019)

Got a set of wheel bearings and installed them on my backhoe. Then, down into the lower woods to dig a ditch through the trees to try and divert some of the water flowing into my field ever since some gomer tried to clear a firebreak on the road behind my place and changed the water flow so it no longer goes into a culvert and down a creek.   Spent the entire day down there cutting trees and digging the ditch. Now, it's clean up time and take the wife out to her bingo game. I think maybe I'll sip a little Southern Comfort while she's playing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 19, 2019)

Got 4 hrs. of sleep last night so I'm so tired I don't know exactly what I'm doing... Got a cab ride to the bank today and then home.  

Listened to some music today.  Walked the dog.  The manager came over to put some crystals down the drain in the kitchen because it was gurgling and the water came up some twice last night.  Hopefully this will stop it from flooding the kitchen like it did several years ago.  As a precaution I took everything out in the lower cupboards.  The last time it flooded everything got soaked and gross.  Also took the rug out of the kitchen.  

All I really want to do right now is eat dinner and sleep..


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 20, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> The trouble is Grammie, that the headache is caused by pain behind my eye. I somehow managed to strain it when I was coughing so much... I feel like someone is pressing their thumb on my eyeball, and that's casuing the headache right across my forehead!!



@hollydolly I hope YOU begin to feel much better soon... Prayers and Thoughts are with YOU...

Well, good morning Kids... How are we all doing today, doing pretty good here, got about 4 hours of sleep... Might try again after I am through here today... Only because we have a long day ahead of us... My niece is getting married @ 4 this afternoon... Be good to see family and friends... Suppose to be a sunny and very warm day today... so that is also good for them...

Kids, I hope YOU all have a GREAT Friday... Prayers and Thoughts are with YOU all...
Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

Just been down to the Marina, and clearing some leaves from the deck of our boat... Everything looks beautiful out on the river today!!


----------



## Trade (Sep 20, 2019)

Got roofers working on my roof today. So it's noisy. I know the guy in charge as he has done work for me before and he always does a good job.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 20, 2019)

It was grocery day today. A few extras because there are a few extra people this weekend. The two NC grandchildren are being picked up shortly. I think they will have fun, as I have decorated the house for Halloween. I currently am wearing socks with skulls and spiders.

Yes, I volunteered to be the strange Grammie. I think everyone should have one. I didn't, wish I would have. Sometimes they look at me like they are trying to figure me out.

And it's a pretty day here, but I think we are in for a hot day tomorrow.


----------



## Wren (Sep 20, 2019)

A lovely sunny day and afternoon tea with my daughter, from a Christmas gift voucher


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 20, 2019)

This morning around 8:15,took the bus to go grocery shopping
This afternoon,went to the movies, saw'Ad Astra',my review is in the 'Entertainment' thread
Tonight,I'll be reading my book,see if what's on TV


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 21, 2019)

This morning I didn't wake up until 6:50,to me that's late LOL!
On my early walk around 7:10,temp was around 60 with no breeze.
I watered the 17 plants/flowers in our community garden before breakfast
I plan to stroll over to Marcia&Dave's house this morning for our weekly chat,to see my favorite dog,Aker
The rest of my day do paperwork then sit out in our community garden with other residents


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 22, 2019)

I've just returned from attending our early church service at 8:15
The rest of my day will be reading local paper,taking my walks since its a unseasonably warm day,temps in the 80's


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 23, 2019)

The apt building complex where I live has 2 buildings,seperate entrances and elevators.Each building has only 1 elevator
The building I live in starting today our elevator will be shut down for 4-6 weeks to make repairs.
My apt is on the 3rd floor,I walk up/down the stairs all the time.I certainly will be getting  more exercise every day besides my walks.I've offered to bring up the mail{our mailroom is in the basement} to couple residents who live on upper floors who  don't take the stairs or can't.They are thrilled,thanked me.I'll do it twice/wk
This morning,I'll be at Canopy of Neighbors calling other members


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2019)

I've been doing some extra cleaning and straightening in preparation for the city code enforcement inspection of my apartment complex this week.  The city inspectors come every five years like a swarm of locusts to inspect each apartment and all of the common areas.

It's really a waste of time to do any extra tidying up because the herd of inspectors and apartment complex managers are only in the apartment for approx. thirty seconds then they are gone as quickly as they arrived.

I guess the idea of a group of strangers prowling around my home creeps me out.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

Another warm sunny day although we had a slight shower this morning....🌤

I'm resting today we had a very busy w/e and I'm worn out...but I did make home-made Gazpacho for the first time  this morning, for my husband to have for dinner when he gets home . he loves it, and we just can't buy it ready made around here as we can in Spain..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've been doing some extra cleaning and straightening in preparation for the city code enforcement inspection of my apartment complex this week.  The city inspectors come every five years like a swarm of locusts to inspect each apartment and all of the common areas.
> 
> It's really a waste of time to do any extra tidying up because the herd of inspectors and apartment complex managers are only in the apartment for approx. thirty seconds then they are gone as quickly as they arrived.
> 
> *I guess the idea of a group of strangers prowling around my home creeps me out.*



yes it would me too... I have enough problems having builders or repairmen in the house, I don't like it...


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 23, 2019)

Good Morning Kids... I mean Good afternoon, that snuck up quickly... Well had a GREAT wedding, we got back to Lorie's Mom's at 2:30am... got home Saturday afternoon about 5ish... Having a hard time with Microsoft Edge, my Chrome doesn't seem to work here anymore... Not a lot new to report... Hope EVERYONE is having a GREAT day... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 23, 2019)

Laundry day for me! I had four loads today not too bad, I also made an Asian soup with noodles green onions chicken and a lovely broth.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 23, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> made an Asian soup with noodles green onions chicken and a lovely broth.



Sounds delicious...


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 23, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Sounds delicious...


Hubby liked it my jury still out! You can find the recipe on YouTube under what’s for tea? She does an Asian chicken noodle soup Demonstration.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Another warm sunny day although we had a slight shower this morning....🌤
> 
> I'm resting today we had a very busy w/e and I'm worn out...but* I did make home-made Gazpacho for the first time  this morning, for my husband to have for dinner when he gets home . he loves it, and we just can't buy it ready made around here as we can in Spain..*



well I'm pleased to report that my o/h really liked my first attempt at Gazpacho...


----------



## peppermint (Sep 23, 2019)

We went to the Beach today...Even though the Ocean was not calm, it was a beautiful day....We sat in our chairs and
loved the view….  Also we read our books.....
Came home and hubby put a steak on the outside grill....(I don't eat red meat)….So I had a salad with whatever was
in the fridge....Sort of a lazy day at the Shore...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)

peppermint said:


> We went to the Beach today...Even though the Ocean was not calm, it was a beautiful day....We sat in our chairs and
> loved the view….  Also we read our books.....
> Came home and hubby put a steak on the outside grill....(I don't eat red meat)….So I had a salad with whatever was
> in the fridge....Sort of a lazy day at the Shore...


Perfect day!


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Good Morning... Well it's Tuesday, Breakfast day with the boys, but the wives are coming also... Which is always a good time too... Didn't do a lot yesterday, spent some time in the shop... Getting very worried about our Pup Lennie... he's all skin and bones now... weighing 59 pounds now... But he's still horsing around with his brother, still asks for treats, still eating... But he is so skinny... I don't want him to suffer, but he doesn't seem too, but sleeps more then he ever does... Love my boys Lennie and Carl very very much.. and will miss him when he's gone...

Hope YOU all have a GREAT day... Prayers and Thoughts are with YOU Girls and Guys...
Mike


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2019)

Fishing trip canceled today!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 24, 2019)

Yesterday I walked up/down stairs 3 times because of our elevator being down for repairs
I was a bit tired last night,dozed for couple min in my recliner watching TV 
Today is my 2nd morning at Canopy of Neighbors.I plan to walk from there to Walgreens{its a block away}
If the sun stays out,I may sit in our community garden this afternoon


----------



## peppermint (Sep 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Perfect day!


Thank You....My Mom's name was Rose....♥


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Good Early Morning Hump Day... Haven't been to bed yet, but have to get my a55 to bed soon, cuz I see the Chronic Pain doctor at 7:15 in the morning, and it's probably a hours trip in... So need to get to bed soon... But for some reason... I am NOT tired... Can't figure that one out... Didn't do a lot yesterday, so maybe that is why I am not tired... Since I started a little scrapping, Lorie took one of the dryer drums, dug it down in the ground a bit, surrounded it with rocks, and makes a perfect firepit... We tried it out, and it works fantastic... Well, Kids, I hope YOU have a GREAT Hump day.. and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)

Nothing to report from yesterday..it rained most of the day... It's kinda damp this morning, but shortly I have to go into town to collect my new prescription reading specs..!! Our new Costco cards arrived today, gotta get new ID  photos done for the membership  card!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishing trip back on today!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)

Not been my day today!! Went to collect my reading specs,  even tho' I didn't feel too well, but it was a pre-arranged appointment and I get there and find  they're not ready, and they don't know when they will be,  I've gotta wait for a call!.. By the time I got to town the heavens had opened and there was torrential rain and I got soaked, because the nearest car park is a half mile away!!

I was supposed to get some items for my daughter which she needs me to send to her in Spain, and I trailed around 6 shops and  not one store had them, and then  to top it all off, I get home and find the refuse collectors have emptied everyone's bins in the road, except mine!! 

 I'm fed up!!!


----------



## toffee (Sep 25, 2019)

what a morning phewww trying to get back on the pc 'would not connect 'but got it sorted 
weather is awful little sun windy rain ' so I thought I would make a apple sponge ' smells delish at the moment '
mind u iam not good at cakes but it surprised me lol... off out later to my sis in London hospital .


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2019)

Back from fishing,caught 10=20 filets for Friday Night dinner..


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Not been my day today!! Went to collect my reading specs,  even tho' I didn't feel too well, but it was a pre-arranged appointment and I get there and find  they're not ready, and they don't know when they will be,  I've gotta wait for a call!.. By the time I got to town the heavens had opened and there was torrential rain and I got soaked, because the nearest car park is a half mile away!!
> 
> I was supposed to get some items for my daughter which she needs me to send to her in Spain, and I trailed around 6 shops and  not one store had them, and then  to top it all off, I get home and find the refuse collectors have emptied everyone's bins in the road, except mine!!
> 
> I'm fed up!!!



Wow,  and it's not even Friday the 13th!  Sorry Holly.   .. a day to forget!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 25, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Not been my day today!! Went to collect my reading specs,  even tho' I didn't feel too well, but it was a pre-arranged appointment and I get there and find  they're not ready, and they don't know when they will be,  I've gotta wait for a call!.. By the time I got to town the heavens had opened and there was torrential rain and I got soaked, because the nearest car park is a half mile away!!
> 
> I was supposed to get some items for my daughter which she needs me to send to her in Spain, and I trailed around 6 shops and  not one store had them, and then  to top it all off, I get home and find the refuse collectors have emptied everyone's bins in the road, except mine!!
> 
> I'm fed up!!!


Hey, some days you are the pigeon and some days you are the statue!


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 25, 2019)

Today was grocery shopping day and later I’m making fried chicken, baked potatoes and corn. This is one of my husbands favorite dishes and I enjoy it as well, We have a lemon tree in our pool enclosure and I have three of them that I will be slicing up so we can squeeze the lemon juice on our fried chicken so yummy!


----------



## Llynn (Sep 25, 2019)

Spent the entire day exploring the country side around Kinsale, Ireland.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 25, 2019)

Llynn said:


> Spent the entire day exploring the country side around Kinsale, Ireland.


Wow how great!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 26, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Back from fishing,caught 10=20 filets for Friday Night dinner..


Going out again today!!!!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Ken,hope you catch  more fish today,good luck
I'm not needed at church this morning but will go tomorrow
This morning,I'll be dusting furniture,finish reading my book
Marcia asked if I would take Aker on afternoon walk, today it will be the highlight of my day to be with my'buddy boy'
An update regarding delivering other resident's mail with elevator being down for repairs
I had to stop delivering to 2 because they live 4 floors above me,it bothered my knees.They totally understood,thanked me for bringing the mail on Mon. The other resident is 2 floors above, not problem doing it twice/wk


----------



## toffee (Sep 26, 2019)

warm and windy here -- just had lunch ' did all the sun room today windows gleaming now 'till it rains '
just the animals to feed' all crying and sitting like good fellows -heheh ' not much happening today 'may do some copy 
sketching ' or I may do nothing


----------



## Llynn (Sep 26, 2019)

Drove from Kinsale to Muckross, just outside Killarney and checked into the Muckross Park Hotel and Spa. Holy "five star" Batman. I'm sure there has been a mistake. Surely a guy like me who grew up in a logging camp isn't supposed to be allowed into a place like this. Gotta go try the bar before the management comes to their senses and throws me out.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 26, 2019)

*I've had a busy day today. I must have gotten a dozen calls from cousins of mine. Today would be 54yrs ago that my grandfather went missing from a festival my Aunt took him to. He was 85yrs old at the time. We went on search parties after search parties. After a month to the day that he went missing a young boy found my grandfathers body in a field. Even though it was that long ago the memories never fade.*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 26, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *I've had a busy day today. I must have gotten a dozen calls from cousins of mine. Today would be 54yrs ago that my grandfather went missing from a festival my Aunt took him to. He was 85yrs old at the time. We went on search parties after search parties. After a month to the day that he went missing a young boy found my grandfathers body in a field. Even though it was that long ago the memories never fade.*


So very sorry for your loss, Sassy.  Did they know what he died from?


----------



## Llynn (Sep 26, 2019)

Sorry. How very painful for you.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> So very sorry for your loss, Sassy.  Did they know what he died from?



*
They said they thought it was a heart attack. It seems like he passed away the day he wondered off so the body was there for a month. I still think of what that young boy had to see. He was only 12yrs old at the time. My Aunt sent him money for what he went through,to help him get through all he had seen. My grandfather had even laid his wallet and pipe beside his body. He had just gotten them as gifts for his birthday the month before he got lost.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2019)

"Yawn" just woke up a bit ago from a 14-hour sleep... So not a lot to say, except for Good Morning? Good Afternoon?

Sassy, I am so sorry for you, your family, and your Grandfather.... God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 26, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *I've had a busy day today. I must have gotten a dozen calls from cousins of mine. Today would be 54yrs ago that my grandfather went missing from a festival my Aunt took him to. He was 85yrs old at the time. We went on search parties after search parties. After a month to the day that he went missing a young boy found my grandfathers body in a field. Even though it was that long ago the memories never fade.*


That is heartbreaking,  my dad and grandpa had dementia and their sense of direction was completely gone  consequently we had to have both of them placed in homes with round the clock care. It was horrible, I am so sorry to hear of your terrible experience and tragedy .


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2019)

Grocery shopping yesterday. Went to a branch of my usual supermarket in an adjoining town. So confusing. 

They had special displays all over the place...Harvest themed foods and produce, Halloween crap, "club savings" displays, special housewares display, all these interspersed throughout the store regardless of which aisles they belonged in.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 26, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Back from fishing,caught 10=20 filets for Friday Night dinner..


Caught 14..14=28 filets divided with my partner = 14 foilets for dinner..

Mowed 2 acres of pasture while the wife mowed the lawn around the house..

Burgers for dinner..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 26, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *I've had a busy day today. I must have gotten a dozen calls from cousins of mine. Today would be 54yrs ago that my grandfather went missing from a festival my Aunt took him to. He was 85yrs old at the time. We went on search parties after search parties. After a month to the day that he went missing a young boy found my grandfathers body in a field. Even though it was that long ago the memories never fade.*


So very sorry for your loss..


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2019)

Good Morning All...

Well, Lennie lost his life last night about 7:30... He wasn't looking too good all day, his eyes were starting to look funny, he was breathing very fast, like 67 shallow breaths in 1 minute, when it should be between 15 - 20. We called our vets office and his doctor... Doctor Bruce who loves the boys was on vacation but said they would call and see if they could get him... He told us he'd meet us at the office...The Lyme disease that was causing his kidney failure had also what looked like cancer lump on his kidney... so we decided the perfect life he gave us, it was time for his to go and play with Lorie's Dad, and his puppy friends... It hurts like hell, but know we made the right decision...




 RIP Lennie Penny, My Lucky Penny, a day will not go by that I don't think of you, and we will take very good care of your brother Carl... Loved ya Buddy!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Mike,I'm sorry you lost Lennie its always hard to let go of a beloved pet who is  part of  the family
You'll always have your fond memories of him
This morning I'll be at my church doing my weekly computer tasks


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2019)

Oh Mike, I am so sorry!  Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

Oh Mike this is so sad, we lost 3 this year so I have every sympathy for you, it's heartbreaking...

...R.I.P Lennie...may you be happy over the rainbow bridge ...


----------



## Don M. (Sep 27, 2019)

I've been helping my Grandson and Son-in-law harvest two Huge Gum Trees the past several days.  The Grandson hired a tree service to drop them....they were starting to encroach on the house roof....and then, once on the ground, we have been cutting them up into manageable sizes.  These things were Huge....at least 5 feet in diameter at the base, and about 100 feet tall.  I now have a full years firewood supply, and there is still at least that much waiting to be cut and hauled over here.  What a Job!!!  At least the Grandkids only live about 15 miles away.  TreeGuy can probably relate.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 28, 2019)

This morning I'll be going over to my friend's Marcia and Dave's to feed family dog,Aker ,then take him for his 1st walk of the day
When I talked with my younger&only brother,John last Sun,he asked what I was doing today.Long story short,I'll be taking taxi to the airport later this morning to meet him there, haven't seen him in 2 yrs but we talk every Sun.We'll  drive down to Salamanca,NY which is south of Buffalo, to visit our dad in local cemetery. We've done this a few times over the yrs since dad passed away in '96
It will be a short visit for John,his flight goes back around 6pm,look forward to seeing him Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

Have a lovely day Sue...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

I've spent the morning taking care of a very poorly husband, ... I'm thinking if he doesn't start showing signs of improvement soon I may have to call a doctor!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Holly,I hope hubby is feeling better soon
I've just come back from spending lovely afternoon with my brother,nice to see him
The weather in Salamanca was p.sunny but as we drove back towards Buffalo,dark clouds were forming.John kiddingly said to me'I'll blame you if my flight is delayed because of the rain' LOL


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone... Not a lot new... Just popping in to say hi... Hope YOU all have a Great and fun Sunday... God Bless YOU all...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

Happy to say Hubs seems to be improving!! he got out of bed last night for an hour, to have a little something to eat and have a shower and brush his teeth, but then back to bed again exhausted by it. This morning, he's managed to get up, and have some coffee and toast, and stayed up for 2 hours, but he's just gone back to bed again. He's insiting he'll be fit enough to go to work tomorrow (14 hour day)  if he can sleep today ... I don't think he _will_ be well enough ,  but I also  know him well enough to know he'll go anyway!! , so I've offered to drive him there and back  and he's to come home immediately if he feels ill ..!!

@moviequeen1 , pleased you had a fab day with your brother, hope he didn't miss his flight..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 29, 2019)

Unpacking the van.  A lot of Brits used to (maybe still do) nip across to France to buy cheap booze.  I don't buy a lot of wine on my trips abroad, but I do buy a lot of obscure things that I can't easily get in the UK.  On the way home, I also tend to buy booze in England because the Scottish government unfairly imposed a tariff on alcohol.  Not everything is dearer in Scotland, but I can make a good saving on Gin, cider etc..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

Not so many people do the France alcohol run these days Capt!!! Just as cheap to get it here most of the time..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 29, 2019)

I've just come back from early service at my church
The rest of my day,read Sun paper,take couple of walks


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 30, 2019)

I won't be going to Canopy of Neighbors today or tomorrow, the office is closed because of the start of Jewish holiday,Rosh Hashanah. Our rented office space is located in the back of local Jewish Temple
This morning,I'll walk to my church where I'll be picked up by  our pastorial care minister,Beth& another church member. We are going to visit another church member,Betty Alice who recently moved to an assisted living facility,Fox Run in Orchard Park,NY {south of Buffalo} for lunch
Betty Alice is my close longtime church friend,we met shortly after I joined Westminster Presb Church 25 yrs ago.She is a like'surrogate mom',I would call and ask for her advice/input in whatever was bothering me.We  now talk 2-3 times/wk.She no longer drives, can't get to church.Every wk I send her our  Sun bulletin,I haven't seen her in a yr,looking forward  to this


----------



## toffee (Sep 30, 2019)

well I have a tummy bug' all over w/end still there' but hopefully it goes soon ' 
so we didnt do a lot infact we was bone idle ---lol..just cleared up a rat dead from the field ''yukkk wish 
the cats wouldnt bring gifts ' just made me feel worse lol...miserable day but hope to do the washing soon
when I get of this laptop - got tomatoes to water' and pick too …!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

Sorry you've been poorly Toffee... hope you feel better soon. 

Today I got all the woodwork cleaned upstairs and down..  It was sunny this morning after yesterdays' downpour, so I thought I'd get as much done as possible inside and put before the rain started again.. ( it's just started now at 3.30pm)... I made minced beef, veggies, gravy and mashed potato for dinner for later.. and then my daughter rang from Spain and she was on the phone for an hour and a half!! 

So now I'm just gonna , ring specsavers and see if my reading glasses are ready yet, it's been almost 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Sorry you've been poorly Toffee... hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Today I got all the woodwork cleaned upstairs and down..  It was sunny this morning after yesterdays' downpour, so I thought I'd get as much done as possible inside and put before the rain started again.. ( it's just started now at 3.30pm)... I made minced beef, veggies, gravy and mashed potato for dinner for later.. and then my daughter rang from Spain and she was on the phone for an hour and a half!!
> 
> So now I'm just gonna , ring specsavers and see if my reading glasses are ready yet, it's been almost 2 weeks!!!


Holly...hope you finally are able to get your readers!


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 30, 2019)

Not a lot new here... God Bless YOU all.. Have a GREAT day...
Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Holly...hope you finally are able to get your readers!


Can you believe these people. When I rang they said they'd called me 4 days ago..., no they did not, why lie?.. there's been no calls or missed calls or texts or anything. I even double checked they had the right number..


----------



## johndoe (Sep 30, 2019)

It's cool, damp and raining. That's why I'm here.


----------



## Colleen (Sep 30, 2019)

Here in NW AZ we're getting some of that cool air that's coming down from WA and OR where they've had snow!! We've gone from 105* to 75* in a very short time and it feels very cold to us...haha.

Tomorrow is my birthday (73!!...can't believe it! where did all the time go???) so we're going to Laughlin, NV, which is only about 35 miles from us, and we're having lunch and then doing a little gambling. We don't stay too long in any casinos because the smoke is awful! We usually come home and strip...NOT that kind of strip (get your minds out of the gutter...haha) to get rid of the smell of smoke on our clothes. Anyway, it's fun and we haven't been gambling for quite a while. We live 100 miles south of Vegas, so if we wanted to, we could go there, but I prefer Laughlin since it's smaller. The restaurants are excellent and I'm not sure where I want to eat yet. We'll see.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 30, 2019)

Colleen said:


> Here in NW AZ we're getting some of that cool air that's coming down from WA and OR where they've had snow!! We've gone from 105* to 75* in a very short time and it feels very cold to us...haha.
> 
> Tomorrow is my birthday (73!!...can't believe it! where did all the time go???) so we're going to Laughlin, NV, which is only about 35 miles from us, and we're having lunch and then doing a little gambling. We don't stay too long in any casinos because the smoke is awful! We usually come home and strip...NOT that kind of strip (get your minds out of the gutter...haha) to get rid of the smell of smoke on our clothes. Anyway, it's fun and we haven't been gambling for quite a while. We live 100 miles south of Vegas, so if we wanted to, we could go there, but I prefer Laughlin since it's smaller. The restaurants are excellent and I'm not sure where I want to eat yet. We'll see.


Well, Colleen...happy birthday in advance.  Enjoy your casino trip, how 'bout a cupcake?!


----------



## Colleen (Sep 30, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Well, Colleen...happy birthday in advance.  Enjoy your casino trip, how 'bout a cupcake?!
> 
> View attachment 77391




Thank you...love cupcakes


----------

